# Another One Of These Yet! Diver 1000m



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well I would not want to ruin the experience, so posting cropped pics till its in hand, or on wrist


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Dont know what it is but i want one. Looks like my kind of watch, very nice. Love to see the pics when you get it James


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Is it a NOS Cyma (like the one you wouldn't gift to me! LOL)?

OR a very long shot a Squale? But they are French so probably not...

Go on then - get on with it!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Ah yes the Cyma 

Still have one kicking about somewhere I got from by local buddy here. The Zenith I sold could not refuse the offer was picked up from my watchmaker, gave him his loot for showing the piece.

This one is a super compressor case though, all I can say till I get it via fedex next week


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I *LOVE* it already !!! :wub:


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

LUXOR?.......  ......a nice catch!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

salmonia said:


> LUXOR?.......  ......a nice catch!


Perhaps


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I love those Super Compressor cases and the big orange hands are spot on.

Can't wait to see the whole thing.


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

James said:


> salmonia said:
> 
> 
> > LUXOR?.......  ......a nice catch!
> ...


I think this is one out of two recently sold in the bay......


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

salmonia said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > salmonia said:
> ...


Perhaps 

I did not expect to win the auction was hoping someone would outbid me. I get too many like that, not good. But looks very clean will see play a while

Its in Canada now about 40km away at the Toronto Pearson Int airport, hopefully this week I imagine, jeez 40km and can't get my hands near it.

........


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Alrighty. This one arrived so gummy spent megatime cleaning it up. Its been sitting somewhere a long long time. Excuse the huge lint strands in the pictures, after washing it came the dry cycle and linty rag lol

I have examined this piece. The inner back, gasket, lug holes, under the bezel and the radial brushing. I have to say this one has not been worn for any length if period if at all. I would truly call this very close to minty and for sure a NOS piece

Its a Super Compressor case. 1000m rating, and just simply an over size stunning piece on the wrist. My pics do it harm!

Again, yes removed the lint strands near the end of the photo shoot!

The gloss on the strap will ear down was very dry so armor all'd it!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

it was soooo gummy even the strap 

any marks that appear to, in the original pics, be on the top of the nut/ratchet for the bezel are actually marks in what ever was coating the whole watch, what I would call, over 35yr old build up of vintage crap in the air


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

That's awsome James  Just the type of thing my collection is lacking  A proper vintage divers.

So this is the same case as the 1970's Zodiac Super Seawolf?

Mike


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

LUXOR?...... :lol: ....a beauty in excellent condition!..... :tongue2:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi Mike,

I believe Zodiac used this case also seen it in a few diff names. Its much the same as the Cyma Sync. I had. This one though is marked inside the case back with Super Compressor in text and symbols etc. Differs a bit from the Cyma this one has open lugs where the Cyma had hidden lugs, case back shape just a very slight different but that bezel ratchet and nut thing is same, scale on the inside of the crystal. Crown is a bit diff on this one too.

I think there are a few diff versions in this thread

You will notice too this is with red date wheel

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...397&hl=cyma


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

MIKE said:


> That's awsome James  Just the type of thing my collection is lacking  A proper vintage divers.
> 
> So this is the same case as the 1970's Zodiac Super Seawolf?
> 
> Mike


Mike if I ever let go of it will contact you first, owe you a favor you may not even know about


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

James said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > That's awsome James  Just the type of thing my collection is lacking  A proper vintage divers.
> ...


Thats good of you  I do know but it's all in the past now, though your ears were burning at the time h34r: (_if you have that phrase in Canada_)

Leave the rest guessing :lol:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes ears were burning, we do say this in Canada too. Was not sure your wife told you


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That is an absolute beauty James.

you always seem to find the mint examples.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Oh yes there is something about those super compressor cases :thumbsup:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

I am in love :wub: So James, how much?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

was cheap usually don't tell, but $410USD, but then sprung for FedEx at $65USD so I could have it in a couple days max, sad lol 

playing with straps. going with this one for now, maximum lug protection. 48x46x16 so gotta protect the bugger, really enjoying this one takes a lot to turn my crank anymore


----------

